# DMF



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

So Im putting a new engine in a 99 passat with a 2.8. I know all about the DMF vs SMF and what not but this is the first 2.8 Ive done. I cant seem to find a SMF to replace it. ecs or autohaus doesn't offer an alternative. Im not looking for lightweight or anything like that. At this point im ready to just surface the DMF although i would rather not reuse one. A vr6 and 1.8 flywheel appear to be different. Any help locating a SMF would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Check this out*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ss-Flywheel-409.95-Limited-Numbers&p=68766251


----------



## nautique1228 (Sep 6, 2008)

*1.8 only*

3rd post down he says they only fit 1.8s. and if you look at the bolt patteren its different than the 2.8


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

I saw in the top post a mention of the 2.8V6. Sorry about that.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty sure South Bend makes a SMF for the 2.8, but I don't think you can use the OEM clutch. It's not cheap either.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I would stick with a Dual mass flywheel on a v6 unless you are putting on a blower


----------

